# HIGH LOCK UP AND LAY IT OUT!



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

I WAS WONDERING IF I CAN HAVE A HIGH LOCK UP (16 INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK) AND BE ABLE TO LAY IT OUT ALL THE WAY DOWN SO THE TIRES AND RIMS TUCK IN WITH THESE CYLINDERS. IM TRYING TO BE ABLE TO DO BOTH BUT WAS TOLD BY A COUPLE OF PEOPLE I WILL BE ONLY ABLE TO DO ONE OR THE OTHER...IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN DO THIS! THANKS IN ADVANCE! WOULD THESE TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS HELP ME OUT? (8-16 INCH TELESCOPICS)


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

ru-nutty :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

what kind of car?

i lay out and fully extend 14" and can roll up or down.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's not as simple as cylinder selection. The suspension geometry and pinion angle will determine how much lift and lay you can have while still being able to drive. It can be done though.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Get adjustable uppers and lowers and get the slip yoke. As long as those cylinders collapse to 8s u can roll.my homie has a regal and and another has a cutty.they bothgot this and both lay


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 16 2010, 10:20 PM~18830546
> *I WAS WONDERING IF I CAN HAVE A HIGH LOCK UP (16 INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK) AND BE ABLE TO LAY IT OUT ALL THE WAY DOWN SO THE TIRES AND RIMS TUCK IN WITH THESE CYLINDERS. IM TRYING TO BE ABLE TO DO BOTH BUT WAS TOLD BY A COUPLE OF PEOPLE I WILL BE ONLY ABLE TO DO ONE OR THE OTHER...IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN DO THIS! THANKS IN ADVANCE! WOULD THESE TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS HELP ME OUT? (8-16 INCH TELESCOPICS)
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be able to three wheel ,them cylinders bend real easy .


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 16 2010, 09:46 PM~18830698
> *what kind of car?
> 
> i lay out and fully extend 14" and can roll up or down.
> *


ITS A 94 BIG BODY FLEETWOOD...


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

got 14's bout to put 16" w/a slip yoke mine lays out!


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

locked up!


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18841572
> *locked up!
> 
> 
> ...


serious? :biggrin: 
You got 8" rear?
.. But laying fuckin nice


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

naw 14" in rear!  no ****!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 11:17 AM~18841572
> *locked up!
> 
> 
> ...



i love those cylenders,.,.

i got got 24" strokes on my lac and it goes up to the moon,.,.,.it also sits nice n low like its supposed to,.,.  

slipyok axtended arms reinforced rear dropdowns,.,.is wat i have on it also,.,.

go for it get some 18 teles n u will sit low and rise high,.,.,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Oct 17 2010, 06:46 PM~18836714
> *got 14's bout to put 16" w/a slip yoke mine lays out!
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 10:17 AM~18841572
> *locked up!
> 
> 
> ...


is that all you have just a slip yoke? looks like your not getting full lock up on those 14's if everything else is stock the 16's wont get you more lift your probably maxing out the suspension at that point and not even using the whole 14" of cylinder


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt great topic! very usefull :biggrin:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

is that all you have just a slip yoke? looks like your not getting full lock up on those 14's if everything else is stock the 16's wont get you more lift your probably maxing out the suspension at that point and not even using the whole 14" of cylinder

This post has been edited by LOCO 78: Yesterday, 02:53 

yea i feel i am not getting the lift with the 14's right now i will need to change everything when i add the 16's and slip. right now everything is stock. except the bridge.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

its a little more than just cylinders


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 09:14 AM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 07:14 AM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lincoln bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 03:14 PM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! nice  
what you have inside?
Why he stay high and lay low? :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 18 2010, 01:28 PM~18842115
> *i love those cylenders,.,.
> 
> i got got 24" strokes on my lac and it goes up to the moon,.,.,.it also sits nice n low like its supposed to,.,.
> ...


PICS OF IT LAID OUT WITH 24S? YOU CANT STICK 24S IN THERE WITH OUT THROWING IN A FULL STACK OF 4 TONS CYLINDERS WOULD BUST YOUR BAK WINDOW OUT UNLESS THE TELOSCOPIC , AND IF THEY ARE TELOSCOPIC YOU WONT BE DOING NO 3 WHEELING .


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 20 2010, 12:55 AM~18858346
> *PICS OF IT LAID OUT WITH 24S? YOU CANT STICK 24S IN THERE WITH OUT THROWING IN A FULL STACK OF 4 TONS CYLINDERS WOULD BUST YOUR BAK WINDOW OUT UNLESS THE TELOSCOPIC , AND IF THEY ARE TELOSCOPIC YOU WONT BE DOING NO 3 WHEELING .
> *



:drama:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 08:14 AM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


That car is fuckin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@Oct 20 2010, 11:43 AM~18860735
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 06:14 AM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


now this is the way it should be done :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 21 2010, 05:42 AM~18866809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: 
more please


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Oct 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18867467
> *Damn  :wow:
> more please
> *


here ya go cars got ridiculous lift :cheesy: 
























IT WORKS TO :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

:wow: 

:biggrin: 

 

Nice.
Which cylinders are there and how many turns of coil springs?
crazy :biggrin: 
But rear lay low ... not on the ground but lower than mine.
There are some telescopic cyls and this lack 3 wheelin with no problem...


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 20 2010, 11:23 PM~18867620
> *here ya go cars got ridiculous lift :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THATS A MEAN ASS 3!! I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MODS HE HAD TO DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP THAT HIGH! AND I WONDER IF HE CAN EVEN DRIVE IT LIKE THAT...THATS BAD ASS THOUGH...I WANNA DO THAT TO MY BIG BODY!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 17 2010, 12:27 AM~18830952
> *you wont be able to three wheel ,them cylinders bend real easy .
> *


i've got em...I 3-wheel the hell outta mine...hundreds & hundreds of times. never any issues whatsoever


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

grant it mine doesnt sit as high as the caddy...but still it's got telescopics & no issues :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18866809
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your lac is one of my favorites! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 20 2010, 11:23 PM~18867620
> *here ya go cars got ridiculous lift :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



HATER PROOF MAKES ME TRY HARDER TO BUILD A QUALITY LOWRIDER!! MUCH PROPS!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

THEY SHOULD COME OUT WITH SOME HD TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS....JUST SO THEY WONT BEND, WHICH I KNOW WONT...IM JUST SAYING THOUGH, TO BE MORE SAFE IN THE LONG RUN!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18870562
> *THEY SHOULD COME OUT WITH SOME HD TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS....JUST SO THEY WONT BEND, WHICH I KNOW WONT...IM JUST SAYING THOUGH, TO BE MORE SAFE IN THE LONG RUN!
> *


Black Magic makes some already. They have a 3" dia. casing on them.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:0 :wow: 


> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 21 2010, 04:03 PM~18873217
> *Black Magic makes some already. They have a 3" dia. casing on them.
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 21 2010, 07:50 AM~18868743
> *i've got em...I 3-wheel the hell outta mine...hundreds & hundreds of times.  never any issues whatsoever
> *


thats what i thought. ive seen the bmh ones and they are thick as hell, the thin stroke is the size of a normal one so why would they bend. people always say theyll bend theyll bend but i dont think anybody has really bent em?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah buddy ,.,.ima go get m 30" teles right now,.,.,.

i hope my lay stays the same,.,.will let ya kno how it works out,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18874837
> *yeah buddy ,.,.ima go get m 30" teles right now,.,.,.
> 
> i hope my lay stays the same,.,.will let ya kno how it works out,.,.
> *


yeh! u do that :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

telles will only bend if the rear suspention isnt set up correctly all my hoppers run teles and ive never bent 1 and my cars have all 3 wheeled :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 21 2010, 06:02 AM~18868791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet what size cylinders in front and rear


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote=LOCO 78,Oct 20 2010, 10:23 PM
here ya go cars got ridiculous lift 
























IT WORKS TO :biggrin:













































































































:0 Now that's a Gangster Lean!!!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The main limiting issue to large amounts of travel is getting a driveline that works. Either high angle u joints, or setting it up for CV joints. You also need to make sure your shaft has enough travel to accomodate the movement of the rear. stock everything with big cylinders will get you no where. I get 30" of travel on my blazer. Twice that next time around


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18866809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to turn the steering wheel all the way to drive in a straight line? This topic asked about cars with large amounts of travel, not cars permanently stuck up high do to crappy work. So what exactly are you trying to show us?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 21 2010, 05:47 AM~18868727
> *DAMN, THATS A MEAN ASS 3!! I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MODS HE HAD TO DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP THAT HIGH! AND I WONDER IF HE CAN EVEN DRIVE IT LIKE THAT...THATS BAD ASS THOUGH...I WANNA DO THAT TO MY BIG BODY!
> *


I SEEN THE HOMIE DRIVE IT ON 3 AND LOCK UP AT VEGAS ON THE STRIP. :biggrin:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

I JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO LOCK IT UP HIGH AS POSSIBLE...MAYBE 24"...AND WHEN I LAY IT OUT, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO TUCK IN MY REAR TIRES ON MY BIG BODY...THATS WHY I WAS ASKING IF TELES WOULD BE ABLE TO HELP ME DO THAT, BUT AS FAR AS ALL THE MODS I GOTTA DO IN ORDER TO GET A HIGH LOCK UP...THOSE MODS WILL PROLLY PREVENT ME FROM LAYING OUT! I JUST WANT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!!

TTT


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 22 2010, 10:49 AM~18880263
> *Do you have to turn the steering wheel all the way to drive in a straight line?  This topic asked about cars with large amounts of travel, not cars permanently stuck up high do to crappy work. So what exactly are you trying to show us?
> *


I JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO LOCK IT UP HIGH AS POSSIBLE...MAYBE 24"...AND WHEN I LAY IT OUT, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO TUCK IN MY REAR TIRES ON MY BIG BODY...THATS WHY I WAS ASKING IF TELES WOULD BE ABLE TO HELP ME DO THAT, BUT AS FAR AS ALL THE MODS I GOTTA DO IN ORDER TO GET A HIGH LOCK UP...THOSE MODS WILL PROLLY PREVENT ME FROM LAYING OUT! I JUST WANT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!!

TTT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

measure 24" that not that high. just put drop downs with 1 inch uppers and do a slip on drive line and your set.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 19 2010, 07:14 AM~18849637
> *its a little more than just cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is bad


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 21 2010, 12:23 AM~18867620
> *here ya go cars got ridiculous lift :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BADDEST LOCKUP ON THE STREETS HANDS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

thats only 14" travel. Sits up and lays out, drives up and down. Ill prob be getting teles, my drop mounts allow me to go alot further just need a slip.


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 22 2010, 01:47 PM~18881702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS RIGHT THERE..


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 22 2010, 12:03 AM~18873217
> *Black Magic makes some already. They have a 3" dia. casing on them.
> *





> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Oct 22 2010, 02:20 AM~18874341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand are you runing?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 22 2010, 10:47 PM~18881702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this alot, this is still a lowrider and no circus car. Lockup over 16" looks redicolous imo but to each his own.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 21 2010, 07:02 AM~18868791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 22 2010, 11:49 AM~18880263
> *Do you have to turn the steering wheel all the way to drive in a straight line?  This topic asked about cars with large amounts of travel, not cars permanently stuck up high do to crappy work. So what exactly are you trying to show us?
> *


THE CAR IS CALLED HATERPROOF , SOME HOW 1 OR 2 HATERS GOT SOMTHING TO SAY , POST YOUR JUNK , SHOW US AN EXAMPLE OF GOOD QUALITY WORK.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 22 2010, 11:48 PM~18885999
> *I like this alot, this is still a lowrider and no circus car. Lockup over 16" looks redicolous imo but to each his own.
> *


POST YOUR CAR , I BET U ITLL GET MORE LAUGHS THEN MINE DOES , SINCE U WANNA BE A CLOWN.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 08:01 AM~18886079
> *POST YOUR CAR , I BET U ITLL GET MORE LAUGHS THEN MINE DOES , SINCE U WANNA BE A CLOWN.
> *


Im not pissing on your car homie you got one hell of a lift but its not my thing. Here's my cars, laugh it up homie but there's nothing funny about it. 12" on the pala and 10 on the lac.
















both lays out nice and thats what matters to me.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 21 2010, 06:47 AM~18868727
> *DAMN, THATS A MEAN ASS 3!! I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MODS HE HAD TO DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP THAT HIGH! AND I WONDER IF HE CAN EVEN DRIVE IT LIKE THAT...THATS BAD ASS THOUGH...I WANNA DO THAT TO MY BIG BODY!
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 23 2010, 12:10 AM~18886139
> *Im not pissing on your car homie you got one hell of a lift but its not my thing. Here's my cars, laugh it up homie but there's nothing funny about it. 12" on the pala and 10 on the lac.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD  THERE AINT NO CHROME SHOPS OUT THERE :dunno:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 08:13 AM~18886157
> *LOOKING GOOD  THERE AINT NO CHROME SHOPS OUT THERE :dunno:
> *


yeah we have em but its too damn expensive, like 4 times what you guys pay and we have hella snow in the winter so its alot of maintenance also :angry:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 AM~18885785
> *In my eye the weakest point of the teles is where all the cylindrical parts converge.... the first BMH Teles were leaking as hell - did they solve this problem and came up with a second edition or something like that?
> What brand are you runing?
> *


BMH


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 12:53 AM~18886029
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I WENT THRU 2 SETS OF TELOS WITH MY LOCK UP.
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Oct 23 2010, 05:17 AM~18886762
> *BMH
> *


I WENT ON BMH WEBSITE AND I COULDNT FIND ANY TELES THAT WERE 8"-16"...THEY ONLY HAD THE 18"-24" AND THE SUPER STROKES THAT WERE LIKE 36"! I KNOW PRO HOPPER HAS THEM WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THOSE? BMH OR PROHOPPER STROKES?? I KNOW PRO HOPPER IS A RESPECTABLE BRAND...BUT SO IS BMH. JUST TRYING TO GET OPINIONS & REVIEWS! THANKS!


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *~TRU~  Posted Today, 02:11 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Tru head turner :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 12:13 AM~18886157
> *LOOKING GOOD  THERE AINT NO CHROME SHOPS OUT THERE :dunno:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

my 62


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 23 2010, 11:43 AM~18887693
> *A Tru head turner :biggrin:
> *



just looks crazy though...but still coo lookin :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 01:13 AM~18886157
> *LOOKING GOOD  THERE AINT NO CHROME SHOPS OUT THERE :dunno:
> *


All thats gold don't always glitter. Chrome is not a measure of quality.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 23 2010, 03:28 PM~18888972
> *All thats gold don't always glitter. Chrome is not a measure of quality.
> *


maybe not for you but for us its mandatory on 75 on up  quality and quanity all in one  go chrome or stay home.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 23 2010, 12:15 AM~18886171
> *yeah we have em but its too damn expensive, like 4 times what you guys pay and we have hella snow in the winter so its alot of maintenance also :angry:
> *


we can help u out on some good prices homie , alway willing to help another rider , pm me if u would like


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18887477
> *I WENT ON BMH WEBSITE AND I COULDNT FIND ANY TELES THAT WERE 8"-16"...THEY ONLY HAD THE 18"-24" AND THE SUPER STROKES THAT WERE LIKE 36"! I KNOW PRO HOPPER HAS THEM WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THOSE? BMH OR PROHOPPER STROKES?? I KNOW PRO HOPPER IS A RESPECTABLE BRAND...BUT SO IS BMH. JUST TRYING TO GET OPINIONS & REVIEWS! THANKS!
> *


hit up kool aids homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 23 2010, 12:24 PM~18888208
> *my 62
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 23 2010, 09:15 PM~18890454
> *nice car homie.
> *


It tags the bumper, too :cheesy:


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt!  all yall got some cold ass ridez! no loosers here ttt fa err body :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Oct 21 2010, 06:47 AM~18868727
> *DAMN, THATS A MEAN ASS 3!! I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MODS HE HAD TO DO TO MAKE IT LOCK UP THAT HIGH! AND I WONDER IF HE CAN EVEN DRIVE IT LIKE THAT...THATS BAD ASS THOUGH...I WANNA DO THAT TO MY BIG BODY!
> *


HIT US UP! IF YOU GOT THE MONEY WE CAN DO YOUR LOCKUP


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 25 2010, 11:05 AM~18902229
> *HIT US UP!  IF YOU GOT THE MONEY WE CAN DO YOUR LOCKUP
> *


  cosigned not they need it , but one else touches my shit


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Oct 25 2010, 08:28 PM~18907072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE PIMP LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18888208
> *my 62
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS YOU GOT BACK THERE BRO? AND WHAT KIND OF MODS DID YOU HAVE TO DO TO MAKE LAY LOW AND RISE HIGH?


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 25 2010, 08:18 PM~18906941
> * cosigned not they need it , but one else touches my shit
> *


 WE WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY HOMIE "HATER PROOF" REPPING THE 505 :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------

